# Trailering with horse loose...and hay?



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

So I used to always tie with I trailered and would hang a haynet. After meeting with a trainer he told me when traveling alone I should just leave him loose (I have a 2 horse slant load so can keep divider open). My horse actually seems much happier about trailering since I started leaving him loose. So my question is...how do I go about providing him hay? I've been just throwing some on the floor towards the back since he turns around...but I'm sure that he could make that gross fast if he peed or pooped...Do you hang nets for your horse when they travel loose? I like to provide hay for him, helps keep him busy, but just feel like putting it on the ground when hes loose isn't the best way.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I hang a hay net or hay bag in the same spot whether my horse is closed in the divider or loose. However, my horse isn't one that likes to ride backwards- he rides up in the first slot area even when he doesn't have to, whether I've hung up hay for him or not.

I guess if he liked riding backwards I might be try hanging the hay in one of the back corners. I wouldn't leave it on the ground just because I think it would get trampled on almost immediately with my horse! :lol:


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

So far he hasn't been trampling it but we've just taken shorter rides! So I haven't put much down...and hes a goof and as hes stepping in trailer tries to grab a bite since its by the door lol. I'll have to see if I can find a way to hang a bag in the back corner, maybe I'll hang one in front and one and back and see if he eats one more then the other?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

When I trailer loose I just hang the hay net up in the middle on the drivers side wall. It allows my horse to stand facing where she wants to face and still get her hay.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Consider hay bags instead of nets for inside the trailer. There's more than a few stories of horses getting nets stuck in their halters and panicking when they suddenly find themselves attached to it.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

PrivatePilot said:


> Consider hay bags instead of nets for inside the trailer. There's more than a few stories of horses getting nets stuck in their halters and panicking when they suddenly find themselves attached to it.


I do have both actually, I've never been able to decide which I really like more. I'll try to use the bag more though from now on!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> When I trailer loose I just hang the hay net up in the middle on the drivers side wall. It allows my horse to stand facing where she wants to face and still get her hay.


Oo ok thats a good idea, I'll try it there! Thanks!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

I always thought nets were the best option myself (easier to get to the contents vs a bag with a small hole), but a wise lifelong horselady at our barn shared a few horror stories she'd experienced in her years and it soon changed my mind.


----------

